# Master Built 40" vs Bradley 4 rack digital



## dtsobel (Oct 18, 2012)

I am looking at buying a new smoker.  I was set on the MB but was looking at the bradley.

I mostly make beef jerky and that will remain the main use.  The bradley looks very interesting.

I am concerned that i will need to buy the AMNS smoker box with the MB.  it appears that there is separate heating elements for smoker and the smoke generator.

What is your thoughts on both?

Thanks


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Oct 18, 2012)

You are going to find a strong bias for the MES here.  I too have an MES and love it but I use a Bradley Smoke Generator with it.  I have never had a Bradley smoker but I like the smoke generator.  Just load it up and forget it.  Allot of people here will complain about the cost of the pucks for the Bradley but to me that is a relatively minor thing.

And yes there is seperate heating elements in the Bradley.


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 18, 2012)

I've got a Bradley digital 4 rack. Don't have any experience with the MES, so can't comment either way on it.

I like the Bradley for the set it and forget it features. I fully appreciate the desire to tend to your smoker as part of the process, but the simple fact for me is there are many times when I want to smoke all night and don't have the time/energy to stay up with the smoker all night. The Bradley lets me smoke all night or start smoking in the morning, head out on the bike and ride and come home to good food.

The smoke generator does have a burner on it, that acts as a heat source, then there's a heating element towards the bottom, back of the unit, that provides the primary heat source. I buy my pucks off Amazon in bulk. The cost is well worth the convenience to me. If you're shopping, take a look at Amazon for the smoker as well. I got my Jim Beam edition for a good bit less than I could find the smoker anywhere else.

My other pros for the Bradley include the online support, the Bradley forums are another great source for general usage. I'm also a fan of the availability of parts and accessories.

I'm in no way saying this is the only way to go, but these are the reasons I went with the bradley.


----------



## atweigl (Oct 18, 2012)

I use/own the MB  2012 40"  and i did purchase AMNS as well.  My main reasoning for this one over the Bradley is as follows:

1-  Don't want to be stuck/ limited to buying the smoking pucks.  They are alot more expensive than buying chips and pucks are not a universal item.  Wood chips can be even found at a hardware store. I can also create my own chips if in a pinch.

2-  I store this in my garage and the shape and dimensions are easier to store with out the extra smoking apparatus hanging off the side.

3- I love the handle and wheels on the MB so easy to move around.

4- The Bradley has more moving parts and mechanical functions to brake or malfunction. the MB has no moving parts.

5- The glass door on the MB is entertaining to see the smoke inside.

6- I do like the flat top surface on the new MB 2012 model. its easy to set things on it.  Older models have the lump/bubble controller on the top.

Reading all the reviews out there  both seem to be good units and i am sure you will like either one.  Its really more about what trips your trigger and catches your fancy.  The reality is there is no such thing as the perfect smoker at the perfect price. Any one can complain or point out issues and some people just like to bitch. Good luck and happy hunting!!!!


----------



## deltadude (Oct 18, 2012)

Both have their pros & cons, there are many happy owners of each brand/model.  I could point out some differences but I am not sure they would matter.  The only thing I can think of is, if you are the organized plan way in advance type, then the Bradley would be a good purchase for you, however if you run out of pucks because you forgot to order more after the last smoke, type guy, then the MES is a good choice.

I did run out of wood chips one night, no store open.  So I just went to my firewood pile, grabbed a piece of almond, chopped up some junks and continued smoking on my MES.  That wouldn't happen now, I have a HUGE box of oak sawdust, several different types of pellets, a couple of big bags of chips, and even a  bag of chunks.  So I can generate smoke with my AMNS or my AMNPS, or just using the MES chip tray using either chips or chunks, in other words I have a few options for generating smoke.  I will tell you that all smoke is NOT equal, some methods as far as I can tell produce a better TBS (thin blue smoke).

You might want to check the bradley size, will it smoke a whole rack of ribs without cutting it?  That was important to me when I bought my MES 40, we do a couple big backyard BBQ, and ribs are our traditional meat choice.  I can do up to 16 racks of ribs in my MES.  If I wanted I could have some special rib standing racks made and do 20 racks.  16 is enough for what we do though.  Some have said they don't need that kind of capacity, well if your ribs are any good, your friends will ask if they can bring friend, and those get togethers grow.


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 18, 2012)

deltadude said:


> You might want to check the bradley size, will it smoke a whole rack of ribs without cutting it?


Full size rack of pork ribs, no. Full, uncut spare ribs that I get run roughly 20" in length. My Bradley racks are 15" across with more like 14" of good usable width. I do usually cut my ribs into St. Louis style, which I believe would fit, but I don't use my smoker for ribs (GASP!!!). I prefer to slow cook and smoke them on my big grill. It's a personal texture thing for me. I don't like fall off the bone ribs. I want some chew to them. I've found I get what I want off my grill. Which supports what others have said, there's really no one size fits all solution.


----------



## hkeiner (Oct 19, 2012)

> I am concerned that i will need to buy the AMNS smoker box with the MB.


I would have to say that buying an AMNPS for a MB it is not something to be "concerned" about, but rather something to be 'joyous" about. The AMNPS is a great way to generate smoke in a MB and you will find many very happy AMNPS user here on this forum. Please be aware that the AMNPS (which uses pellets or dust) is probably a better choice than the AMNS (which uses only dust) for most situations. The AMNS is a good second unit for cold smoking cheese and other things you do not want to melt.


----------



## dtsobel (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I won't have to worry about pork ribs as we don't eat pork, but beef ribs will be on the menu.  I'm not thrilled about buying wood biscutts with the bradley product and have been leaning towards the MB. 

If i am making jerky, can the MB generate enough heat to create smoke or will i have to use  the AMNS to generate the smoke?

 I'll make a decision when i am ready to buy.


----------



## hkeiner (Oct 21, 2012)

> If i am making jerky, can the MB generate enough heat to create smoke or will i have to use the AMNS to generate the smoke?


It is tricky to get the heating element to cycle on long enough to make smoke without getting the box too hot for jerky. I believe that some 'jerky smokers' have developed techiniques using only the MES chip tray and you might find some tips on this forum for that. In the end you will likely conclude that using an AMNPS (or AMNS) is just so much easier.


----------



## deadpo3t (Oct 24, 2012)

I have had the Bradley for almost 6 years and it has been good to me, however I have one gripe...the pucks.

They're expensive,
they can be hard to come buy depending on where you live.
They cycle through EVERY 20 MINUTES! This is a colossal waste of wood and money.  I suppose you could add a puck yourself every 30 or 45 minutes but that goes agings my main reason for going with the Bradley in the first place.
Today this was what came out of the back of the UPS truck.













20121024_164649.jpg



__ deadpo3t
__ Oct 24, 2012






It took me all of 20 minutes to get it together and running.  As I type this it is getting seasoned. was up to temp in about 20 minutes (Bradley takes MUCH longer.

I also picked up the AMNPS as a work-around to prevent adding wood every hour or so.

Don't get me wrong, the Bradley is great and I am keeping it to use as a cold smoker (With the AMNPS) I was just sick of needing to order pucks on-line and paying through the nose for them.

my 2 cents

Jon


----------



## deltadude (Oct 25, 2012)

Khokhonutt said:


> I don't use my smoker for ribs (GASP!!!). I prefer to slow cook and smoke them on my big grill. It's a personal texture thing for me. I don't like fall off the bone ribs. I want some chew to them. I've found I get what I want off my grill.


My ribs are NOT, I repeat NOT "fall off the bone", using my MES 40 to cook them, they have chew and require a gentle tug to pull away from bone .  It is all about knowing when to switch to the next stage of either the 321 or 221 rule of thumb cooking method.  321 or 221 is a rule of thumb for cooking ribs, and since every smoker is slightly different and every cut of meat is slightly different, adjustments have to be made to accommodate the variations.

Since this thread is about smokers not ribs, I wilI stop here on ribs.  I have posted several times on cooking ribs, search and you should be able to find one or two of those threads.


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 25, 2012)

deltadude said:


> My ribs are NOT, I repeat NOT "fall off the bone", using my MES 40 to cook them, they have chew and require a gentle tug to pull away from bone .  It is all about knowing when to switch to the next stage of either the 321 or 221 rule of thumb cooking method.  321 or 221 is a rule of thumb for cooking ribs, and since every smoker is slightly different and every cut of meat is slightly different, adjustments have to be made to accommodate the variations.
> 
> Since this thread is about smokers not ribs, I wilI stop here on ribs.  I have posted several times on cooking ribs, search and you should be able to find one or two of those threads.


Sorry if I unintentionally implied there was an issue with your ribs. I also didn't mean to imply I didn't know how to cook ribs in my smoker (or on my grill). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I was simply answering the question regarding rack size and offered my 2 cents on how I cook ribs, as it referred to the question asked.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 25, 2012)

Khokhonutt said:


> Sorry if I unintentionally implied there was an issue with your ribs. I also didn't mean to imply I didn't know how to cook ribs in my smoker (or on my grill).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't take offense, I was being emphatic that the MES is capable of producing ribs with the texture, the flavor, and the degree of doneness, that would please any rib lover.  Just remember that great cooking isn't generally the result of the cook ware, its usually the result of a great cook applying his skill.  Having said that, the MES is really good at leveling the playing field for an inexperienced cook.  He can follow a few simple guidelines and produce great tasting ribs 1st time out.


----------

